# Solar Eclipse



## Ruth (May 20, 2012)

Just had to mention that we got to see a solar eclipse this evening. This is the first one I have ever seen. We got special glasses to see it. The sun wasn't completely covered, but about 7/8ths of the sun was blocked. I've seen lunar eclipses before but not solar:clap::clap::clap:.


----------



## NYEric (May 20, 2012)

Too cloudy in NYC. Enjoy the show.


----------



## likespaphs (May 21, 2012)

it was also only visible in the western u.s. {and eastern asia, i think}


----------



## Shiva (May 21, 2012)

Monty Python Flying Circus had covered a solar eclipse years ago...on the radio. Must still be available on Google. :rollhappy:


----------



## Ruth (May 21, 2012)

> Monty Python Flying Circus had covered a solar eclipse years ago...on the radio. Must still be available on Google. :rollhappy:


 
My husband loves Monty Phthon, I will have to find it.


----------



## Ruth (May 21, 2012)

> Monty Phthon


Spelling
Whoops 'Python'


----------



## Shiva (May 21, 2012)

Here's the link

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qQEsVl0wkQ


----------



## SlipperFan (May 21, 2012)

Likespaphs is right. You are lucky to have been in a state where you could see it.


----------



## Ruth (May 21, 2012)

Thanks Shiva, my husband and I loved it. I bookmarked it so I can play it again.


----------

